# OAP Entitlements (e.g. DIRT Exemption etc)



## rmelly (15 Jun 2008)

A relative is approaching retirement (65/66) and I would like to know what her entitlements are beyond pension.

For example are OAPs exempt from paying (or get discounts on):

> DIRT (and if so do they notify the financial institution and not pay, or reclaim refund)
> TV Licence
> Bin Charges
> Some level of Public Transport charges

Is there a government (or other) site that details this.

Mods: sorry, this should probably be in '*Welfare and State Benefits'?*


----------



## rmelly (15 Jun 2008)

http://www.welfare.ie/schemes/retired/index.html


----------



## asdfg (15 Jun 2008)

[broken link removed]


----------

